#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  New Video Response Option for Instagram TV

## Bhavya

According to reverse engineering expert Jane Manchun Wong recent tweet, it seems like Instagram experimenting to add TikTok style video response feature for IGTV. This new feature will allow IGTV creators to let their viewers respond to the IGTV content with their own videos. Here you can check more information about this new feature: https://bit.ly/2POdeRk

----------

